# شريط يا مريم يا ام الله للفنان وديع الصافى



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يامريم ياام الله.MP3

يارب يا رحمان.MP3

ياالهى الرحيم.MP3

لك التسبيح.mp3

تعظم الرب نفسى.MP3

امنا يامريم.MP3

الوصايا.mp3

الله نورى وخلاصى.MP3

الرب بنعمه زينكى.MP3




​


----------



## feras mossa (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا من القلب لكل المساهمين في هذا الصرح الالكتروني العملاق لكنيستنا الغالية
و عذرا على ذكر ايميل في تعليقي الذي اوردته سابقا
فراس موسى
ممنوع وضع اى معلومات شخصية 
سلام ونعمة
+Bent El3dra+


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

feras mossa قال:


> شكرا جزيلا من القلب لكل المساهمين في هذا الصرح الالكتروني العملاق لكنيستنا الغالية
> و عذرا على ذكر ايميل في تعليقي الذي اوردته سابقا
> فراس موسى
> ممنوع وضع اى معلومات شخصية
> ...


شكرا لمرورك
و برجاء مراجعة قوانين المنتدى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## naro_lovely (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد انا بعشق اصلا وديع بجد ميرسى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

naro_lovely قال:


> *ميرسى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بجد انا بعشق اصلا وديع بجد ميرسى*​


نورتى يا نارو 
ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للشريط الرائع والمجهود
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للشريط الرائع والمجهود
> الرب يفرح قلبك​


ميرسى لمرور حضرتك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## pkhela (15 يناير 2013)

كنت بدور عليه من  زمان اشكرك كتير


----------

